# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  دوره آشنایی با Net.

## S.Azish

دوستان دوره آشنایی با Net. از روز شنبه هفته آینده (17 بهمن) شروع میشه.

این هفته و قبل از شروع دوره,طریقه کار به شکل ساده با ADO.Net رو براتون توضیح میدم.

دوستانی که علاقه مند هستند هرچه سریعتر Visual Studio .Net رو نصب کنن تا راحتتر بتونن مطالب رو درک کنن.

----------


## A.Noor

ممنون آقای آذیش
منتظریم

----------


## jannati

بر این مژده گر جان فشانم رواست!!! :flower:  :heart:   :تشویق:  
واقعا ممنونم آقای آذیش  :D

----------


## Vahab

ممنون ما که خیلی وقته منتظریم :wink:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

ممنون اقای آذیش 
خوب پس چرا شروع نمیکنین

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> دوره آشنایی با Net. از روز شنبه هفته آینده *(17 بهمن)* شروع میشه.

----------


## الهام تفریشی

> این هفته و قبل از شروع دوره,طریقه کار به شکل ساده با ADO.Net رو براتون توضیح میدم.


محمد جان منظورم این بود

----------


## Vahab

> این هفته و قبل از شروع دوره,طریقه کار به شکل ساده با ADO.Net رو براتون توضیح میدم.
> 
> .



 :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## sarina

لطفا در مورد حداقل امکانات سیستمی لازم برای نصب دات نت توضیح بفرماپید.
با تشکر

----------

